# Time to Vote, October POTM



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

As usual folks, one vote per member and no voting for your own pic, good luck all 
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,28217.0.html


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har ? - just 1 Vote 4 PIKE - oop's no PICs of PIKE this mo - LOL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I voted, too! Month after month, this is just so difficult... All of these dogs are so beautiful, and the pics seem so representative of the breed. Wish I could vote more than once!


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

My vote is in too
But we all win really, owning such awsome dogs.
Well my Bacchus is awsome, just as him.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

bump..


----------



## Tika V (Jan 30, 2013)

Voted.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Harrigab, I have never seen the voting be so spread over so many pictures. The dogs must be getting better looking.

RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> Harrigab, I have never seen the voting be so spread over so many pictures. The dogs must be getting better looking.
> 
> RBD


yep, RBD, good to see so many pics getting votes. All entries are though winners imo


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

well done to Trevor1000 and Bacchus, a very close comp


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

TY and yes it was
Maybe next month it can be a top 2, or top 3 maybe.
There are always so many good ones.


----------

